# which miter saw do you have?



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I am trying to decide between ridgid, makita, and dewalt

I want a 12" sliding compound miter saw with laser, and the most user friendly.

I have read numerous reviews and each saw has many likers and a few dislikers.

wondering what you guys have?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a Dewalt 12" double bevel sliding compound saw. It is good, overkill for a lot of things but it is on stand which folds up and has wheels for transport.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I buy Hitachi and Rigid, both my saws are Rigid, and my compressor and all my drills are Hitachi. I like being able to drop the Rigid stuff off at Home Depot to get it fixed.

The best sliding compound saw out there is probably the Bosch.

I would pose this question over at contractor talk.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I am trying to decide between ridgid, makita, and dewalt
> 
> I want a 12" sliding compound miter saw with laser, and the most user friendly.
> 
> ...


Makita 10" slider on the DeWalt miter stand.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

For whatever reason, in Canada the Rigid one is $200 less than the dewalt, Bosh, or Makita.

Rigid is 599, dewalt is 799, makita is 699 and bosh is 729


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I have this two


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

what do you guys use saws for? trim, chair rail? do you find it helps you sell more jobs to have the added service? Do you make more money on jobs that you do this kind of work?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I remodel as well.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> what do you guys use saws for? trim, chair rail? do you find it helps you sell more jobs to have the added service? Do you make more money on jobs that you do this kind of work?


 
We replace rotted wood on some of our exteriors. Which is why I have a Craftsman compound mitre saw instead of a fancier one. 

(actually, that's not true, I'm too cheap to spring for a better one until we use it more)


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I am trying to decide between ridgid, makita, and dewalt
> 
> I want a 12" sliding compound miter saw with laser, and the most user friendly.
> 
> ...


Makita 10" sliding compound, dual bevel with laser. I thought about 12" when I was shopping for it but decided on the 10" because it's more compact and I can also interchange the variety of 10" blades I already owned for my table saw.

I can't think of a situation where I had to cut something and wished I'd purchased the 12".


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> what do you guys use saws for? trim, chair rail? do you find it helps you sell more jobs to have the added service? Do you make more money on jobs that you do this kind of work?


Repairs and trim projects. I think it is as essential as drywall skills.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> what do you guys use saws for? trim, chair rail? do you find it helps you sell more jobs to have the added service? Do you make more money on jobs that you do this kind of work?


Yes I do window installation, wood rot repair, decorative molding and all carpentry related projects


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I want to expand into both handling wood repairs on the jobs I get, and getting jobs that involve new trim etc... want the proper tools!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Sound really good, don't forget to get one of this


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I want to expand into both handling wood repairs on the jobs I get, and getting jobs that involve new trim etc... want the proper tools!


Honestly with most of what you will see a decent skill saw, and a 10" miter saw would most likely suffice. I also would recommend a cheap portable table saw, it helps out a lot on older homes where you have to make the replacement piece because you can't buy it off the shelf anymore, and custom millwork is very expensive. Usually board thickness is the issue I run into the most.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

TDTD is right about the 10". I bought a 10" sliding compound BOSCH because I could interchange the blades with my table saw. 12" blades are big $$$ and the 12" saws are also big to haul around for such a small % of time required. 

I will just use a cheap old mitre box/ hand saw and coping saw for a room of trim/ crown. 

The last house I painted that involved major carpentry we installed over 1000 feet of laminate floor and quarter round with a Porter Cable jig saw, King Canada power Jamb saw (best 100 bucks I ever spent) and hand saw/ mitre box set-up for the 1/4 round because I didn't feel like lugging out the mitre saw and stand! I am so busy with painting and taping that I started to sub out all carpentry by the foot or hour and mark it up. It has been more profitable to do so. I swallowed my pride and let go of a few thinks we used to do - even walked away from a big job today that required us to wear many hats....


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Sound really good, don't forget to get one of this


I have the Dremel model, and I wonder how I got along without it for so long! Probably because they weren't made yet :blink:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I have this two


How do you like the Milwaukee? I've been (sort of) thinking about a new miter saw.

The track saw comes first though.


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> what do you guys use saws for? trim, chair rail? do you find it helps you sell more jobs to have the added service? Do you make more money on jobs that you do this kind of work?


We install a fair bit of mill work as part of our finishing service. Having the right cutting tools and a good sharp set of quality blades for them is critical for an efficient, quality installation. 

Installing trim is a great value added service to offer. Whether NC or repaints, you paint the walls, install nice new baseboards, casing and maybe a little crown molding to fancy things up and then collect the check for the additional work. Once you get a system going with your measurements and angles, you can really fly through it.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Hitachi for me in the 8.5 size. Ya there are times when I wish it was the bigger one but not very offen. 
David


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have one that my Dad gave me when he retired from construction. Cant remember the brand, but I pretty much suck with it. As long as the trim is being painted.....I can fix just about anything with enough caulk


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> I have the Dremel model, and I wonder how I got along without it for so long! Probably because they weren't made yet :blink:


 I have tried the dremel and the sonicrafter before I got my multimaster and all I can say dremel and sonicrafter are like a those sprayers from the box stores and the multimaster like a graco 3900



VanDamme said:


> How do you like the Milwaukee? I've been (sort of) thinking about a new miter saw.
> 
> The track saw comes first though.


I like a lot, is very accurate and the dust collection really works


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I know the multimaster is top notch, but the Dremel is a niche tool for me. Not one I use everyday or every week. It's nice to have it when I need it though.

If it was a daily tool, I would have spent the money for the Multimaster.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Actually for daily use you need the Supercut which is around $ 800, but I don't use mine everyday so I got the multimaster instead


----------

